# Bosnian beauty



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all 

I would like to introduce you my country and show you some pictures from our MTB rides. For the beginning 

This was our ride to Lukomir - village where people lives as they was living 200 years before. There is no mobile signal and also TV signal is very weak. Village is impossible to access for 6 months in the year because of snow. This trip was in May.

Rest of the pics can be found here:

Lukomir trip by bike

And here is some video material about the village:

Lukomir - the village above the clouds


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

Beautiful. I would love to come there to ride.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

I have wanted to visit that part of Europe for years. I didn't think riding was possible (safe) there because of unexploded mines? Now that I know, I will have to check it out more.


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

bombs away!


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words 
As for the situation with the mines it is not so bad as it seems. Of course, we are a country that was not so long ago emerged from the war and there are still large areas of the country under the mines, however, you will never encounter a problem if you keep your foot on used paths, or if you go on tour with some local riders. I doubt that you will anywhere, no matter which European country, should go immediately to the forests that is not touched by human foot before you.
On many sites you will find mines, but far more places is absolutely safe for mountaineering, mountain biking or any other outdoor sport 
I hope that I will prove that with my further posts 
And let's not forget it - all of you are welcome to my country


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Let's continue 
This is Zelengora mountain. Word "Zelengora" means "Green Mountain" and it is a very beautiful place. It's famous for it's eight glacial lakes. This trip was a visit to one of them


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Bosnian said:


> Thank you for your kind words
> As for the situation with the mines it is not so bad as it seems. Of course, we are a country that was not so long ago emerged from the war and there are still large areas of the country under the mines, however, you will never encounter a problem if you keep your foot on used paths, or if you go on tour with some local riders. I doubt that you will anywhere, no matter which European country, should go immediately to the forests that is not touched by human foot before you.
> On many sites you will find mines, but far more places is absolutely safe for mountaineering, mountain biking or any other outdoor sport
> I hope that I will prove that with my further posts
> And let's not forget it - all of you are welcome to my country


Good to know that the situation is better than what seems to be common knowledge. Maybe I really should plan a visit now.

Keep posting pics. Is riding in the winter months possible?


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Hahahaha 
I don't know how extreme you are 
For example this is one of my friends:
































Pictures are taken on January 1, 2009. right after the New Year night 
He vent alone for a ride on the mountain on the road nobody pass by it in the winter. Everybody says he is crazy 

Currently I am not allowed to post links, but I will post some links on YouTube about winter rides after I pass 10 posts barrier


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

How do you like Bosnian food?


----------



## chipa85 (Nov 12, 2008)

been there...almost like Croatia


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't been in Croatia so you must post some pics to see is it same like Bosnia or not 
I believe that every country, every mountain, every trail has soul and feeling for itself. All looks alike, but all has something distinctive. 
Today I will represent you my ride last year through the canyon of Misoca river. It's a small river, but nature around it is pretty nice 

More pics here 
Canyon of river Misoca


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

We should continue with our series 
This time I will show you a place not many Bosnians know about it. It's a small spring - we call it a Green Well - that is located in the place out of reach to ordinary tourist or Bosnian. Only locals know about it and now we could show it to the world 

Full pics gallery and nice video material is on the link:

Back to Life: The Green Well

I would like to thank my friends from Giro di Sarajevo on this


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

your country is very nice!! :thumbsup:
one of my best friends was in Bosnia as member of the UN peace force
maybe one day i would visit your country

please continue posting pics


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

abecallejo said:


> your country is very nice!! :thumbsup:
> one of my best friends was in Bosnia as member of the UN peace force
> maybe one day i would visit your country
> 
> please continue posting pics


Thank you man 
Do you know in which town he was? Couple days ago I met one of the British soldiers on the internet. He was also in Bosnia at 1993 at mount Igman near Sarajevo and I send him recent photos of the place where he has been 
He posted pictures right away on his Facebook profile to show it to his mates


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Now, this ride wasn't about speed, altitude, wild downhill or anything like this 
This ride was about enjoying nature, trees, flowers, sunny day 

More pics with appropriate story can be found here:

"Bijambare. Choose Nature. Press Pause."


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

Bosnian said:


> Thank you man
> Do you know in which town he was? Couple days ago I met one of the British soldiers on the internet. He was also in Bosnia at 1993 at mount Igman near Sarajevo and I send him recent photos of the place where he has been
> He posted pictures right away on his Facebook profile to show it to his mates


I think he was in Sarajevo but i'm not sure. He is captain in a engineers unit of the spanish army


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

abecallejo said:


> I think he was in Sarajevo but i'm not sure. He is captain in a engineers unit of the spanish army


I live in Sarajevo now. My neighborhood was destroyed during the war and city of Barcelona helped a lot in rebuilding phase. Honoring that effort main square in my neighborhood Mojmilo is named Barcelona square 
You are welcome in Sarajevo


----------



## ValhallaGSXR (Apr 3, 2010)

wow, beautiful pics!! I've had a chance to visit Croatia and Kosovo myself. I would have loved to get on a bike while i was there and see the trails.


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Who knows... Maybe some day 
If you can't get your bike with you if you visit Bosnia there is an option of renting a bike. I think it's not so expensive.


----------



## ValhallaGSXR (Apr 3, 2010)

i'm US military, so when i visit other countries the things i can bring along are very limited. I can squeeze in some SCUBA gear, but a bike is a whole different story.


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

That's why renting is a nice option


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Mountain Bitovnja is rather unknown in Bosnia and Herzegovina because it's not located near by some main road communication. At the beginning of the ride you can enjoy in peaceful villages, rich water streams and at the peak there is a wonderful view at the Herzegovina mountains.
More pics can be found here:

Bitovnja ride and it's highest peak Lisin


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Rakitnica is a famous Bosnian river - but now we are not talking about it. We are talking about Rakitnica village and nearby canyon that sometimes reminds me about Grizzly Adams series 
Anybody heard about him??? 

More pics can be found here:
Feel the wilderness near Rakitnica village


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Awesome pics! 

Thanks for showing us your lovely country!


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

ranier said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> Thanks for showing us your lovely country!


Thanks a lot 

That reminds me to keep uploading 

Well, this is not a cycling tour but the pics are nice. This is recent hiking trip to the second highest peak in Bosnia and Herzegovina named Volujak. We have a small country so the peaks are not so high. Volujak is 2336 m high.
It was a very sunny but cold day, wind was strong so there was no clouds and the pictures came out good.

More pictures can be found here:

Hiking on the Volujak mountain


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow beautiful pictures. I spent a year in Bosnia in 1997. Most of my time was soent in the Tuzla area, and a bit of time was up in Sarajevo as well. I have some pictures from my time there but they are nothing like yours. I have lots of fond memories of my time in Bosnia. My wife and I are hoping o visit again one day. Your pictures just make us want to go back even more.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

This is my favorite thread on this site. I get giddy when I see a new post here. Keep it coming Bosnia.


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you very much on your kind words. Time is something that I don't have much in these days, but I'll try to keep posting 

Here is some pictures from Trebevic mountain. Trebevic mountain is a paradise for mountaineers, hikers and bikers simply because it's proximity to the Sarajevo and it's tick evergreen forests. Trebevic is on the edge of Sarajevo city center and you can start with climbing right from the city that is located on approximately 500 meter above sea level. Top of the mountain itself is at 1627 meter.
Rest of the pics can be found on the link:

Trebevic mountain bicycle ride


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't post anything for a long time but as Terminator say: "I'll be back" - and here I am 

These pictures are taken from our bike tour in May this year. Couple of us gathered in Sarajevo and went for a ride in Misoca river canyon (there is some pictures above about this canyon). Weather was everything but nice - but this was a main reason for good time on the bikes.
Do you feel angry sometimes when couple of mud drops fell on you during the ride and you are not dirty, but also you are not clean? 
That mixed feeling disappeared during that ride. We were covered with mud from head to toe and in front of us were 20-30 kilometers of mud 
Great feeling when you don't care about anything and just enjoy your ride 

Video material and full pictures album can be found here:

Misoca river canyon - mud and rain ride


----------



## namkrad (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, some nice scenery :thumbsup:
I too were stationed in bosnia, in ´95 and at srebrenik(swedish).
That looks like some really great mountainbiking!
How time flies...
Ciao


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

namkrad said:


> Wow, some nice scenery :thumbsup:
> I too were stationed in bosnia, in ´95 and at srebrenik(swedish).
> That looks like some really great mountainbiking!
> How time flies...
> Ciao


Thanks namkrad


----------



## silviu303 (Oct 16, 2011)

Truly spectacular backgrounds 
We have some trails here in Carpatians too but these pictures are breath taking. I wanna rideeee


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

silviu303 said:


> Truly spectacular backgrounds
> We have some trails here in Carpatians too but these pictures are breath taking. I wanna rideeee


Thanks Silviu303 

I couldn't post anything since long time ago because I was busy, but here is one great information about Bosnia 
Bosnia and Herzegovina is proclaimed for best mountain biking (MTB) adventure destination in 2012 by the prominent magazine National Geographic. So if you ask yourself where to go in 2012 - National Geographic is your friend 

More info on link:

Bosnia - best MTB adventure destination in 2012


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Well... This is one of the most beautiful destination in Bosnia for MTB cycling 

We are talking about Bjelasnica mountain and Umoljani village with Cold creek river. There is a legend about dragon and this village connected with the creation of he creek, but more about this you can read in article:

Studeni potok (Cold creek) near Umoljani village

There you can find even more pictures


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

Incredible amounts of snow hits Bosnia and Herzegovina. In Sarajevo, capital of Bosnia and Herzegovina, there is 108 centimeters of snow and more is expected during the next two days. On Bjelasnica mountain it's measured 230 centimeters of snow.

Situation is hard, but we don't surrender 

You can find here some interesting and spirit lifting photos and videos - mostly from Sarajevo 

http://go2bosnia.com/media/item/169-bosnia-and-herzegovina-under-the-snow.html


----------



## Bosnian (Oct 9, 2011)

*Giro di Sarajevo - 2012.*

If you came to Bosnia next month, precisely September the 2nd, it would be great to attend greatest cycling event in Sarajevo - Giro di Sarajevo.
Last year there was more than 800 cyclists on the streets of Sarajevo, traffic was blocked by the police forces and everybody enjoyed bicycle riding through the main streets of Sarajevo.
More about the event can be found on link:

Giro di Sarajevo - 2012.










Everybody is welcome... and, who know, maybe you could win a brand new GT bicycle


----------



## Jernas (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow those pictures are incredible.. I've long been planning a trip to Bosnia but now I see I have to take a bike with me.


----------



## BlueViajero (Nov 21, 2012)

Beautiful pics, beautiful country...
Some day I to return.
Best regards.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Makes you wish being there, but on the summer! More pics


----------



## imkick (Jul 2, 2011)

Susjed, pozdrav iz Hrvatske! Slike su prekrasne, dodaj još i Blidinje da upotpunis kolekciju! bio sam nedavno gore i mogu reci savršenstvo za mtb!! Samo nastavi!:thumbsup:


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cool pics.


----------



## bluma0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice photos, I visited Bosnia and Hercegovina this summer, unfortunately just 4 days roadtrip. The lower parts were sometime bit scary, but mountains are beautiful like anywhere. I hope that will visit again, maybe with bicycle, it seems that it is biking in forgetten land and that's exactly how I like it 

One question, we had problems to get some usable map, of Bosnia and Hercegovina, even for car, for biking I think mission impossible, any advices where or how to get?


----------



## keke (Jul 21, 2008)

Prelijepa ti je zemlja susjedu!


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice pictures, think i'll have to visit your country sometime soon


----------



## kleinclown (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Bosnian!

The pictures you take of Bosnia are fantastic.

I am coming to Bosnia in August to cycle form Rijeka in Croatia to Mostar then on to Dubrovnik and back up the islands to Rijeka. I am a mountain biker but will be riding my touring bike with bags. I have maps of BiH but sometimes the roads they show are not on google maps or do not show on google earth. We want to stay away from the big roads so we can see more of the small villages but sometimes the small cart tracks just stop! What is your experience of using these cart tracks? If we ask local people will they know if we can get to the next village or town? Is there a website maybe that shows good maps?

I am really looking forward to seeing the country and I hope you can help us with our route!

Thankyou

Mike


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Beautiful! Definitely another one for the bucket list :thumbsup:
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

Bosnia and Herzegovina is, by National Geographic announced as best country for MTB in 2012! Correct me if I did mistake


----------

